# Stage 3 endometriosis, infertility, NATURAL BFP!



## LadyBee

Ladies, I have been a part of this forum for a year now, TTC for 7 years. Finally decided to persue medical help, and BAM! I'm pregnant before I can begin my meds! I am thrilled beyond compare and I just want to say, IT IS POSSIBLE! I was told numerous times I could not concieve naturally, but I got my :bfp: at noon on September 5th! Today's is the blue test, I'm 15dpo.

NEVER GIVE UP! :cloud9:


I also wanted to say that without the help of a few supplements I'm on, I wouldn't be in this position today. I am so happy......:cry:
 



Attached Files:







15dpoCD34_2.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 81









IMG_28581.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 56


----------



## lamaya

Hiya 

Congratulations on your BFP!!! 

Can i ask, I too have stage 3 endo . . .what suppliments are you on? x x x x


----------



## LadyBee

The biggest one is called Immunocal Platinum. I took 2 packs a day most of the time, and I've been on it for a year. It has improved my health notably! I wouldn't be preg now if it wasn't for that.

I also took the typical things with that, Folic acid, Prenatals, B vits, fish oils, and another product called PNT 200 from the same company that makes Immunocal. Used preseed too, and didn't BD like monkies this time. :blush:

I am pregnant because of Immunocal Platinum. No doubt about it.


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: thats fantastic, I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months and beyond, congratulations xxx


----------



## Jessa

Yay! :happydance:

I just can't say congratulations enough. You are so ready for this and I can feel your excitement coming through my computer. :hugs:

P.S. -- Check out my sig, bump buddy! :D


----------



## LadyBee

LOVE IT JESSA!! :friends:


----------



## bunnyg82

Congratulations! x


----------



## cath

Huge congratulations, thats fantastic news :dance:


----------



## Pinkgirl

congratulations xx


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## Melissa_M

Yay congrats bump buddy :)


----------



## Kota

Congratulations x 10000000.

:hugs:


----------



## todteach

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Xanthe

Fantastic news! So well deserved after so long! Enjoy it all! XXXX


----------



## FEDup1981

Brilliant news!!! xxx


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!

xxx


----------



## WTTMommy

Congrats again! :wohoo:


----------



## fingersx

Congrats. x


----------



## BizyBee

OMG hun!!! I am so happy for you. Huge congratulations! :yipee: xx


----------



## Sophie1205

WOW 7 years!! Many congrats! x


----------



## LadyBee

.....thank you! After so long, I know, we are in total shock. I had a FS appointment on Aug 26th, and I think my body heard the Dr. say, "Well hopefully you're pregnant now and you won't have to do any of this other stuff..."......I think that's all it took. My body got a wake up call and kicked into gear at the threat of intervention! :rofl: I have Clomid, PreSeed, Instead Cups.......I was so prepared to try so hard next month. It's funny......and awesome.


----------



## babyhope

I am so happy for you!!! Congratulations on your BFP!!!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

A happy congratulations!! I wish you a very healthy and terrific 9 mos!!:flower:


----------



## pramaholic

congrats x


----------



## Cateyes

Congrats!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I've already said it elsewhere, but once again HUGE congrats :) xx


----------



## sk100

Many many congratulations!! After reading your story, I am looking into Immunocal. Please can you tell me about your experience of using it - how you felt, changes you experienced, etc. Will you continue using it through pregnancy?

Really hope you have a healthy 9 months
xx


----------



## rani36

Many congratulations honey,you soooooooooooooooooooo deserve it after 7 years.:thumbup:

Hope this baby is everything that you expected ,and you have a very happy and healthy nine months ahead.

so so happy to hear your good news,congrats once again.xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## RaeEW89

Aww congrats hunny, my mom had endometriosis and it wasnt discovered after she had my sister and I, I think that doctors use the term infertile too loosely (obviously your not), Im so happy for you.


----------



## Sparklebaby

LadyBee... I have seen from elsewhere in this site that you have fallen preg....after reading your story you are even more amazing. Congratulations darling and I hope the lil bean stays sticky for you :hugs:
Your inspirational story will give others hope. :hugs:
A friend of mine was pretty much the same as you actually....was told she would never have children on her own, was about to start the treatment and she fell. Now she has a gorgeous healthy lil boy...well he not so lil anymore lol but yes......

Ladies dont give up hope! :hugs:


----------



## Crailly

I have already said congratulations in your journal - and in my sig - but I am just so happy for you. 

So again

CONGRATULATIONS !!

:wohoo:


----------

